# Name for Hailey puppy



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

We need help choosing a name! We have it narrowed down to four, but what do you think?!


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow you are really good with this name thing!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I think I like Alice best! You're keeping her right? So I wouldn't want the name to sound too close to "Hailey".  Besides the Mad As Rabbits is cute and so creative!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I thought all of them were cute and creative


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks!
Of course the name we are leaning towards(there are only two the whole family agrees on) is losing, lol


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I like Lucy, mostly because I'm a huge Beatles fan!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I'm a 60's girl so I vote for LUCY!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I like Hermosas Diamonds in the sky however I would change it to a singular DIAMOND after all she is only one. :biggrin1:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I like Lucy, and I totally agree it should be singular Diamond!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I actually like Miley....:thumb:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I think it should be Miley- I went to beach and pier at Santa Monica today and Miley Cyrus was there filming today! I wondered why there were so many kids lined up


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Okay I think it should be Miley- I went to beach and pier at Santa Monica today and Miley Cyrus was there filming today! I wondered why there were so many kids lined up


Did you get her autograph to hang next to all her pictures you have of her on your wall???


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I voted for Lucy. :biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I actually voted for Gabby, but then became concerned that she may live up to her name!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Voted for Miley...I especially like the "best of both worlds" prefix since she is a singleton. Oh, and after seeing the Hannah Montana concert in January, I'm a fan. :biggrin1:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I still like Lucy-but have to say all the names are cute. She is going to be one lucky pup-kid to have such a great family.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Did you get her autograph to hang next to all her pictures you have of her on your wall???


:biggrin1: I thought Miley would be begging for Dasher's paw print! ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

In honor of my daugher, who's Miley (Hannah Montana's) biggest fan, I vote for Miley. But think the Lucy option is great too.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mintchip said:


> :biggrin1: I thought Miley would be begging for Dasher's paw print! ound:


 that's true Sally!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so stupid, I keep thinking someone posted in this thread everytime it gets bumped up from someone voting, I think I have read Kathy's post 20 x's now :frusty:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love the registered name option of "Best of Both Worlds". (I don't have a preference for any of the call names. They all sound good.)

Are you now leaning towards one in particular, Natasha?


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes, I think I am leaning towards Miley. The Reg. name is my favorite, and Miley just seems to fit. My mom hates the call name...but its my puppy 

I still havnt decided yet....my mom likes Gabby


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Miley, Miley, Miley. Just think of how many boys will be singing "Achy Breaky Heart" over her once she hits the show ring!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Miley, Miley, Miley. Just think of how many boys will be singing "Achy Breaky Heart" over her once she hits the show ring!


HAHA!!! That strikes me as absolutly hilarious right now(I just drank wayyyyy to much caffine!!)

But, unfortunatly for the majority of you, we have chosen a name.....Im debating on telling you all now....or waiting....

Oh, and she opend both eyes today! She also got to try out hard wood for the first time! AND she startled when my nephew banged the door today! She's finally discovered her eyes, ears, and feet!!

Oh, and one question:
She has been 'sucking' on her feet, where her dewclaws were removed, and it has stained a cresent shape of her leg a light red color.....please tell me this will go away (and if its normal  ).


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Lucy


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

How about some new pictures Natasha? Pleeease.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I just took some, but I have lost the cord to connect the camera to my computer! I will post them when possible!

Her eyes are open, her tail is coming up, she discovered she can walk backwards, and she found out Cavalier ears are fun to bite at  (much to the dislike of my Cavalier!)

We have named her  "Lizzy" Hermosa's A Pirates Life For Me
Im a little obsessed with Pirates of the Carribean(Jonnhy Depp!! Come on, who isnt at least slightly obsessed? lol) so that is what her name is from. Lizzy is short for Elizabeth, as in Kera Knightly's role in the movie.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Love it Natasha, I can't wait to see her.

Oh and Johnny Depp, definetly not bad on the eyes.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Natasha, that's great! I love Johnny Depp too!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Im posting new pictures on the other thread


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I dont see any new pictures are you teasing us?


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

sorry, Im working on it! my computers REALLY slow tonight! Their coming(but in another thread, lol)


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I voted for Miley because I really like Miley Cyrus. Thats right, I admit it, I am a Miley fan. Then you could say to the puppy, "Oh shes just being Miley"


----------

